# Smooth and scaly



## casperclone (Sep 17, 2007)

visit it. it along london road past chalkwell park coming from southend way


----------



## casperclone (Sep 17, 2007)

sorry smooth and scaly is down bridge water drive not past chalkwell, i was on about scales and fangs visit both but scales and fangs 1st lol


----------

